# Betta Genetics?



## rubixpheonix (Jul 20, 2012)

Are there any good sites for the betta genes, like dominant, recessive, color, fin styles.

Or who could help me? 
A homozygous hmpk female
And a homozygous hm male,
What would be the outcome of crosding them?

I'm just curious.  Thanks guys


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

25 % hmpk
50 % hmpk/hm
25 % hm


----------



## rubixpheonix (Jul 20, 2012)

Is hm or hmpk dominant? They'll have hm finnage, but long fin is dominant to short? That's my understanding.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmxhmpk
You'll get more of hm look
Long over short
Vt outpower all tail type
Blue n red Dominate all other color
Breeding marble will produce another marble
But a marblexmarble won't produce all marble
Blue can produce 
White r
Green d
Black r

Red
Yellow r
Orange r
Cambodian r

Marble
Pieblad
Grizzel
Lace
Koi
Butterfly

Muti
Is just a funky color fish that you cross from the three set


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Most fin genes are semi dominant excluding vt


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Crossing a HM to a HMPK will render offspring that are HMPK with longer-than-usual fins, or HM with shorter-than-usual fins. Technically speaking longfinned bettas have the dominant gene, but in actuality you won't get 100% full length. Majority of them will be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You can start with the stickies.

Here are a few sites for further reading. 
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp
http://www.bettatalk.com/
http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics.htm
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/

HM x HMPK = Theoretically should produce mostly long fins because long fins are dominant. You will also get short fins and in between fins (too long to be PK but too short to be HM).


----------

